# x7900D Build Log Corsiar 900d asus RIVE Dual Loop Titans



## abirli (May 31, 2013)

*[Build Log] x7900D Build Log Corsiar 900d dual loop titans  LED Mid Panel!*



​
Hi and Welcome to my First Build Log!

Working Title for this project is x7900D because it is an x79 system in a Corsair 900d!

i was fortunate to get the 900d form one of the first shipments from Amazon, This case is huge! i've never seen any case this big before in person!

I got lucky with a lot of these parts, finding them on craiglist or ebay for cheap.

The Specs:
Motherboard: Asus RIVE 
Processor: I7 3930k
SSD- OCZ Vertex 4 256 x 2 in Raid 0
PSU- Corsair ax1200
Case- Corsair 900D
Ram- Kingston Hyper x 1600mhz x 32GB
GPUs- Evga Titans

The Cooling:
Coolgate 480 Rad
Coolgate 360 Rad
EK Supremecy 
EK Titan Blocks
Ek 250 res
Ek Res/Pump combo
Switfech MCP655
1/2" fittings
a ton of Corsair AF and SP fans 


now for some pictures. This is my first time trying to take nice photos so please dont hate on me too hard. i used my bed sheet that is wrinkled and my iphone 

This case is massive!






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]







Now, i've always wanted a Asus Rampage board but i hate the red and black color scheme, i was so happy to see the Black RIVE only to find out it wasnt a production product, so i painted mine! i didnt get too deep into the RAM slots because they wouldnt be visible







Heres the CPU




Corsair AX1200- my Neighbor gave this to me for free!




This is just half of the fans! i have a total of 17 fans i think?




Ram







Coolgate 480







SSDs, these already had the OS on them so i had to make sure i kept them in the right order




Pump- this thing was way bigger than i though (thats what she said )




EK res




and one of two Titans




More photos to come, thanks for looking!


----------



## silkstone (May 31, 2013)

Subbed. Some pretty sweet parts you have there. Did you test the board after painting it?


----------



## abirli (May 31, 2013)

silkstone said:


> Subbed. Some pretty sweet parts you have there. Did you test the board after painting it?



Thanks dude, and yep! it works!


----------



## d1nky (May 31, 2013)

subbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeddd!


----------



## abirli (May 31, 2013)

Update

//

I want to take a second and thank Corsair, especially George from Corsair, for providing amazingly fast customer service to me. My 900D had a few small chips and cracks in the window due to manufacturing error, George emailed me and said that they would send me a new window. They sent a new window from China over night to Pennsylvania.








Again Thanks Corsair, you realized there was a problem and you made it right


----------



## abirli (Jun 1, 2013)

ok update #2

as i said before Corsair sent me a replacement for my cracked panel, what i didnt know was that they'd send me a whole new door panel! thanks corsair! this ones perfec:thumb:t 









Here is some more of my parts, now with wrinkled back drop and a better camera!

the TITAN(S)









EK Clear Plexi Water blocks for the Titans







These things are shiny! 




EK Bay Res and Pump




EK HF Supremacy  Clear - i got anxious and mounted it before i took a photo




Coolgate 360 Radiator 







Box full of Corsair SP120's High performance edition 







My New Photo Companion 



[/URL

Photos together:
[URL=http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0380_zps98a8c14d.jpg.html]
	






<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0389_zpseb24a2a3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1488884/" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF0389_zpseb24a2a3.jpg"/></a>






Thats it for today, heres a teaser of whats to come:


----------



## abirli (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for taking a look, now that all the parts have been shown, its time to MODDDD

First thing i did was Paint the RAM. This is a temporary soultion until i save up for Dominators.

My color scheme is going to be black with a blittle white =]

so i masked them up, and started priming




Once dry i sprayed it with flat white 




I think it turned out pretty good =] using flat paint saves me all the time of sanding and respraying










For the black dimms, i used my favorite paint ever, plasti dip! this stuff is awesome. in case you dont know aht it is , its platic rubbery paint that peels off when your done with it. so i masked the dimms up sprayed them with a couple coats of plastidip and peeled off what i wanted to show through.










Thats it for this update, more to come!


----------



## adulaamin (Jun 1, 2013)

Subbed! Awesome parts!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 1, 2013)

so glad you done something with those dim sticks! 

what you doing with the cables?

looking great!!


----------



## abirli (Jun 2, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> Subbed! Awesome parts!



Thank you! 





d1nky said:


> so glad you done something with those dim sticks!
> 
> what you doing with the cables?
> 
> looking great!!




Ha thanks dude, ill be sleeving them, i've got some MDPC sleeve 


UPDATE





Ok Last update for the weekend, i've got to go work in New York This week so i have to wait till thursday to do more.

Whats every ones opinion on progress photos, showing how i did what i did? do you prefer just seeing the finished product or seeing how i made/assembled it and then the finished product?

anyway,  i installed the fron intake fans, Corsair AF120 Queit Edition





the cables are too short, ill have to fix these later





I also installed the Corsair AX1200





looks so far away!






Next i mounted the EK bay res and pump combo.





But it didnt fit ;(





so for the first time this project, i busted out the dremel and my new Tungsten bit





i had to route like a 1/4' more to fit it





Thats better









Next i made the plexiglass back plate for the SSD's





Mounted the OCZ Vertex 4 SSD's and decided to Carbon wrap it, in white





Unti lnext time, heres something to tide you over =D





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## abirli (Jun 5, 2013)

UPDATE

Finally got back from work and went right back to work....on the rig!

Got some new goodies!
























Using the templates i made before, i traced them onto the new pexiglass.





Now to cut









And Sand





Can any one guess what i did wrong? SMH

No worries, i have a Doctorate in making do!

Test fit










Mirror panel on the bottom? hmmm 





It still has the protective film over it, hence why it looks dirty





Unfortuanely its almost impossible to score and snap off a 3/4" strip 23" long with out it breaking in two, so i have to order some more.

Until next time


----------



## abirli (Jun 6, 2013)

Small Update

While waiting for my acrylic cement to arrive, i sleeved the front panel and the ek res









I used the lamptron tool to get the fan pins out, terrible for ATX pins but awesome for Molex and Fan pins





before sleeve





after sleeve





I used MDPC sleeve, i've used many others before and i finally sprung and bought some. It really is the best out there. it may not be the tightest non-see through weave but if you're serious about sleeving you'll making your own cables anyways, or at least tape up the ones you've got

oh and its thE best heatshrink i've ever used.

thats it until the solvant comes in. i may mount GPU blocks in the mean time

until next time!


----------



## Flibolito (Jun 6, 2013)

Very cool. Keep it coming!


----------



## abirli (Jun 7, 2013)

Flibolito said:


> Very cool. Keep it coming!



Thank you!


----------



## abirli (Jun 7, 2013)

Tiny Tiny update, while figure out how i'm going to do what im doing haha

i dremeled a hole in some spare plexi to see if one of my ideas will work... i love this tungsten bit!










I think we'll be just fine :thumb:


----------



## Vlada011 (Jun 7, 2013)

You use MDPC-X srink too??? What size of heatsrink you use for fan connector???
Usual little for sleeve PSU or size for SATA cables???
Build is fantastic, 3930K is still best Intel option for build and today.
I only can imagine Dominator Platinum LED lights with that EK blocks and everything insted of Kingston HyperX.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 7, 2013)

i like it!

i put perspex in my window and the faintest touch ruins it! bet plexiglass is worse, be careful!


----------



## abirli (Jun 8, 2013)

Vlada011 said:


> You use MDPC-X srink too??? What size of heatsrink you use for fan connector???
> Usual little for sleeve PSU or size for SATA cables???
> Build is fantastic, 3930K is still best Intel option for build and today.
> I only can imagine Dominator Platinum LED lights with that EK blocks and everything insted of Kingston HyperX.



I used the mdpc sata for the fan header and the small for the connection at the fan itself.

thank you 



d1nky said:


> i like it!
> 
> i put perspex in my window and the faintest touch ruins it! bet plexiglass is worse, be careful!



yeah it can be fragile, this is 1/8" so it should be able to withstand some pressure


----------



## abirli (Jun 10, 2013)

Small Update

didnt get a chance to work on the rig at all this weekend, but i did manage to install the water blocks on the Titans

Heres the tools, notice the t6 torx missing, i had to run out and get one 



a

the Block





The Card





Heatsink removed





Cleaned off the GPU





Mounted on the cards =D







and heres a sneak peak at the major update coming 



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Thanks!


----------



## abirli (Jun 11, 2013)

UPDATE 6/11!!!

Ok so here it is! the major time consuming part of my build is finished! now it all should be smooth sailing.

many of you may know what it is i've been building, but for those that dont, i'll let the pictures speak for themselves? 

first the how to:

Start off by marking your measurements and clamp it down, measure twice cut once!





After all that plexi cutting and aluminum cutting, a new disk is needed





cutting metal generates a lot of heat. it actually melted my clamp!





Now that the metal pieces are cut, i made a stencil for the remaining layers and transferred it to the plexi. this layer is frosted 





uh oh storm clouds! tornado watch for my area last night





hmm? 





got anxious and didnt even take the tape off! i needed to know it worked right away!





And now i present to you, my illuminated mid panel for the 900d!!!!!





not that this is done all thats left is the loops, sleeve some more plexi and overclocking, them finally game time!

thank you


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice build, the mid panel is sweet.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 11, 2013)

looks cool.
sub


----------



## abirli (Jun 11, 2013)

tigger said:


> Very nice build, the mid panel is sweet.



Thanks!



ne6togadno said:


> looks cool.
> sub



Thanks man

:cheers:


----------



## abirli (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok Update Time 

where i last left off was with the mid panel completed. now its time to mount the reservoir. so using the template i made before i measured and cut the holes for the bottom piece, the bottom piece isnt a circle so i have to make the bottom layer different than the top two





looks like my epoxy broke off, i fixed that then:thumb:

heres how it looks once back in!













i also mounted the ssd's





marked cut lines for wires





Cut the holes





i didnt take any pictues of the wires  but what i did was cut and splice two power connectors so 10 wires into 5 then soldered on enough wires to route them to the bottom. i also had to make new crimps for the connectors. and i sleeved it all

Next project i undertook was the radiators. i didnt want to run 6 fan wires up top and 8 down below so i cut, soldered and spliced them. now there is only going to be 1 wire per side. 

measure/cut/strip/solder/sleeve/crimp/sleeve/test





finished product





i think i went a little heavy on the shrink at the joints but other thank that this side is done! only one more for the top rad and two more for the bottom :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## abirli (Jun 17, 2013)

UPDATE Time.

things are starting to finally come together, i had a good bit of time this weekend to sit down and crank out the work!

First  copied my template over to the white plexi and cut it out. i also marked and cut holes for the cables 





Once that was complete, it was time to cut the black plexi piece, so i transferred the template over. and scored it





but when i went to snap it it broke  :doh:





so now that piece is ruined. but not to fear i have an idea to get me close to where i wanted to be! 

so i did some masking





and bought out my trusty friend PLASTI DIP!!! i love this stuff

tacked it up





layer 2





layer 3,4,5,6! 





peeled the tape off, and there ya go! not exactly how i had it planned but until i take the measurements and what not for the black plexi piece, this will do. 



 

oh in the mean time while the paint was drying, i decided to redo the ssd panel. the carbon got all dirty and i wasnt happy with the cuts





Installed





I also tackled most of the sleeving! i originally wanted to use heatshrink, as i think if you can pull it off perfectly it looks the best. but after many tries, my hat goes off to you all who use heatshrink, it is so hard to get a consistent and uniform look for it even with the tools! 

so i went the shrinkless route

4 pin cpu





8 pin and 4 pin cpu together









<a href="http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/DSCF0605_zps24d0fdd7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e73/abirli/DSCF0605_zps24d0fdd7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCF0605_zps24d0fdd7.jpg"/></a>

24 pin





getting close!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









and i leave you for now with some extra led panel bonus picks





























and of course


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sick


----------



## abirli (Jun 18, 2013)

tigger said:


> Sick



thanks dude


----------



## abirli (Jun 18, 2013)

ok small update

yesterday i wired up the fans for the quad rad. this seems like an easy task but holy smokes is it difficult with all black wires! it took me almost 2 hours to complete one side of the rad. of course i didnt get the wiring right on the first try so i had to desolder and then wire again. thankfully i got 3/4 right.

The second side took a little less time to complete and, this time i got it right! unfortunately i did a much better job on this side so now i had to redo the other side. and wouldnt you know, i'm out of the proper shrink ughhh so more of thats on the way and then ill take pictures of the finished product!

since i also miscalculated how many fittings i would need, i had to order those as well. nothing like spending 7 dollars in shipping for a 6 dollar fitting!

so in the mean time i decided to tackle the cable management of the back side. i love the clean wire management that many of you all implemented so i did my best at routing and securing.

heres all the wires from the front panel, the sata data and power. Also the pump wire, and the top rad wires. soooo many wires!  





and after much manhandling heres how it looks now






wide view of the front panel, sata, 24 pin, 4 and 8 pin cpu





4 and 8 pin cpu





24 pin





Thats it for now!, until my fittings arrive im going to resleeve (again) the led panel wires. sleeve and possibly extend the front fan wires. sleeve and extend the rear fan wires. reshrink the front panel connectors.

thanks!


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 24, 2013)

Subbed as well! These EK plexy waterblocks are so sick, let alone we're talking about titans here


----------



## abirli (Jun 25, 2013)

ok i have got the loops installed and leak tested as well as made sure everything works and.....SUCCESS!!! 

here are some pictures to tide you over until i get some better ones












'


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love it, but for me that mid plate is a bit too bright.


----------



## abirli (Jun 25, 2013)

tigger said:


> I love it, but for me that mid plate is a bit too bright.



its definitly bright but my camera isnt that great so it doesnt to it justice

thanks!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 25, 2013)

this is friggin awesome man! congrats on a good looking build!

i cant wait to start playing with watercooling!


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 26, 2013)

GREAT BUILD. You need to post the pics of the finished build here... http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery


----------



## abirli (Jun 27, 2013)

planning on it!


----------



## abirli (Jun 27, 2013)

now on the casemod index, check it

thank you all


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 27, 2013)

abirli said:


> now on the casemod index, check it
> 
> thank you all



You have those blue prints for the back panel you made for the mod I asked about?


----------



## abirli (Jun 27, 2013)

ill measure them when i get home


----------

